# Buffed und der Patch



## _Onestone_ (20. Oktober 2008)

Mit dem WoW-Patch 3.0.2 haben sich die stats etlicher Items geändert. Wann gibts die aktuellen Daten bei Buffed ? Momentan ist die Item-Datenbank bei euch nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen...


----------



## Gnorgh (20. Oktober 2008)

Das frage ich mich auch schon länger. Man kann ja damit leben, wenn man weiß, dass oder ob was passieren wird. Aber ich würde halt schonmal gern wissen, ob die alten Items überhaupt nochmal ein Update bekommen sollen...


----------



## B3N (20. Oktober 2008)

Es wird bereits dran gearbeitet und kommt so schnell wie möglich.


----------



## _Onestone_ (24. Oktober 2008)

/push - warum dauert das so ewig ?


----------



## Ocian (24. Oktober 2008)

_Onestone_ schrieb:


> /push - warum dauert das so ewig ?



4 Tage und du sagst ewig?
Eine Datenbank komplett umzubauen braucht seine Zeit und diese sollte auch einfach abgewartet werden, also einfach noch etwas Gedult bitte


----------



## _Onestone_ (24. Oktober 2008)

<profinörgelmode>
naja, Patch 3.0.2 is ja nu schon etwas älter als 4 Tage - und WowHead hatte die Daten z.B. schon am ersten Tag.
</profinörgelmode>


----------



## DarkStar89 (25. Oktober 2008)

Hi

Also das was ich sage bitte net böse nehmen.

Der Patch 3.0.2 war fast 4 Wochen auf dem Testserver warum habt ihr da net schon an euer Datenbank oder Blasc Client gearbeitet ??

Gruss


----------



## _Onestone_ (29. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Rem (29. Oktober 2008)

wieviel bezahlt ihr doch gleich an blasc/buffed um direkte software updates zu verlangen?


----------



## _Onestone_ (31. Oktober 2008)

da immer noch nichts passiert ist, haben wir unser Itemstats jetzt auf Wowhead umgestellt. Schade eigentlich, ich war seit Erscheinen von WoW immer ein Blasc-Anhänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## obi-wan (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

nach all den vielen schönen und ergiebigen Stunden auf euren WoW Webseiten, muss einem langjährigen User auch mal zustehen Kritik zu üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach seit ihr, rein patchtechnisch momentan hintendran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Charanzeige kennt die neuen Talentbäume noch nicht, auch wird bei Gegenständen noch immer nach Heil- und Schadenszauber unterschieden.
Naja .. der Patch ist ja schon fast Geschichte ... 

Die meisten anderen Seiten (e.g. wowhead) sind da wesentlich schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich ist es ein Ressourcenproblem alle User der diversen, von Euch behandelten Onlinespiele unter einen Hut zu bekommen, aber weniger ist oftmals mehr.
Eine Verzettelung und damit eine schlechtere Qualität von einzelnen Bereichen kann ja sicherlich nicht in Eurem Sinne sein.


Ist es vllt. möglich dazu ein offizielles Statement zu bekommen ? 


Liebe Grüsse

Dry


----------



## Toyuki (31. Oktober 2008)

flasches Forum
/reported


----------



## joshivince (31. Oktober 2008)

_Onestone_ schrieb:


> da immer noch nichts passiert ist, haben wir unser Itemstats jetzt auf Wowhead umgestellt. Schade eigentlich, ich war seit Erscheinen von WoW immer ein Blasc-Anhänger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich was verpasst? Wer ist wir?


----------



## Lisutari (31. Oktober 2008)

Dann geh doch zu wowhead...
Manche Leute haben Probleme die hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## neo1986 (31. Oktober 2008)

Is mir auch schon aufgefallen. Glaube aber deswegen wurde auch der charachterplaner aus der liste entfernd.


----------



## Kusiii (31. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dann geh doch zu wowhead...
> Manche Leute haben Probleme die hätte ich auch gerne



Kritik ist doch wohl noch Erlaubt....


----------



## neo1986 (31. Oktober 2008)

Kusiii schrieb:


> Kritik ist doch wohl noch Erlaubt....


Genau finde ich auch.


----------



## obi-wan (31. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Dann geh doch zu wowhead...
> Manche Leute haben Probleme die hätte ich auch gerne




Oh mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum muss man so oft eine "nicht passende" Antwort zu einer Frage / einer kleinen Kritik bekommen ?
Hast du schon mal darüber darüber nachgedacht, dass konstruktive Kritik - hey ... es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass sich andere User ja auch konstruktiv anschliessen - uns ALLEN nutzen könnte ?


Dry


----------



## snif07 (31. Oktober 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> flasches Forum
> /reported



schreib doch gleich [Postcounter+1]... fehlt nur noch FIRST!!!!111
-.-


b2t: Ich denke Buffed gibt sich da schon große mühe alles aktuell zu halten, allerdings kostet es natürlich viel Zeit so ne Datenbank zu aktualisieren bzw. frisch zu halten. Und ich denke es ist auch nicht ganz so einfach... Buffed.de ist ja recht groß und beschäftigen sich mit vielen dingen (Magazin, Buffed-Shows, News, Aktuelle Games ect.)

Sie sind auch nur Menschen und versuchen ihr bestes zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (31. Oktober 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> schreib doch gleich [Postcounter+1]... fehlt nur noch FIRST!!!!111
> -.-
> 
> 
> ...


Ja buffed is so groß die können nicht alles machen die schreiben ja über zich verschiedene onlin spiel und jede woche die buffed show (die echt super ist und immer besser wird).

Ich sag mal ein großes lob für Buffed.de!!


----------



## obi-wan (31. Oktober 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> schreib doch gleich [Postcounter+1]... fehlt nur noch FIRST!!!!111
> -.-
> 
> 
> ...



Jup .. da hast Du recht ... .und ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass das Buffed Team keine gute Arbeit leistet.
Da ich aus der Web- Datenbankentwickklung komme, weiss ich wohl um Ressourcenprobleme ... aber ich weiss auch konstruktive Kritik meiner User zu schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (31. Oktober 2008)

obi-wan schrieb:


> Jup .. da hast Du recht ... .und ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass das Buffed Team keine gute Arbeit leistet.
> Da ich aus der Web- Datenbankentwickklung komme, weiss ich wohl um Ressourcenprobleme ... aber ich weiss auch konstruktive Kritik meiner User zu schätzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon klar dasses nicht böse gemeint war, nur ich finde in dem Punkt kann man buffed.de nicht wirklich kritisieren... sie leisten gute Arbeit.
Lieber verzichte ich auf eine Aktuelle Datenbank als auf eine/n Buffed- show/cast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: aber klar, kritik schadet keinem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich denk buffed geht damit auch sehr gut um. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Schon klar dasses nicht böse gemeint war, nur ich finde in dem Punkt kann man buffed.de nicht wirklich kritisieren... sie leisten gute Arbeit.
> Lieber verzichte ich auf eine Aktuelle Datenbank als auf eine/n Buffed- show/cast.
> 
> 
> ...



Hier entstehen zur Zeit mit Hochdruck Updates für die WoW-Datenbank und unsere buffed-Add-ons (Profiler, Crafter). Nur Geduld.


----------



## snif07 (31. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hier entstehen zur Zeit mit Hochdruck Updates für die WoW-Datenbank und unsere buffed-Add-ons (Profiler, Crafter). Nur Geduld.




Zam muss überstunden schieben und Urlaub ist gestrichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*gg*


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2008)

Ur-was? *g*


----------



## jeuner (2. November 2008)

Ich habe nix gegen alte Itembestände bei Buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Item.xml wird ja auch nicht mehr aktualisiert und ein Statement gibts auch nicht. OK, es bezahlt keiner dafür* aber wenn man schon einmal die Leute in "Abhängigkeit" bringt dann sollte man zumindest die Community über Änderungen/ Problemen informieren. Selbst Blizzard kann das mittlerweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wenn man es genau nimmt, bezahlen wir ja mit Besuchen und ertragen die Werbung.

jm2c

Edit:
ZAM, wenn ich mir dein Signatur anschaue könnte ich vermuten die Prioritäten liegen derzeit ganz wo anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. November 2008)

jeuner schrieb:


> Ich habe nix gegen alte Itembestände bei Buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm, es gibt in dem Thread schon 2 Statements, man wird nur noch kein genaues Datum nennen können.

Und wo liegen die Prioritäten anders? Wegen dem Schamanen, der schon seit Wochen auf Level 21 gammelt? :>


----------



## jeuner (2. November 2008)

Das fehlende Statement war auf die Itemlist.xml bezogen, gehört zwar nicht direkt hier hin, musste aber mal raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht mal zum Chef: "Der Zam braucht Verstärkung und die Wirtschaft eine Entlastung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

